# New Killis



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 10, 2006)

Park Bear was kind enough to bring me back some of my favorites from the convention, these are Nothobranchius rachovii MOZ 4/10. They are still young and the male isn't showing his extremely brilliant breeding colors, but I'll be sure to update when he is. 
They are peat spawners, meaning they lay their eggs in peat moss which is then collected and dried for storage for about 6 months before they are hatched. This is because in the wild they live a short time in temporary puddles during the rainy season and let their eggs go dormant during the dry period until the rains come again. The MOZ 4/10 indicates their collection place and date, and is used much like a clonal name is in orchids.

I made the mistake of feeding all my fish before trying to photograph them, so they were all very shy and wanted nothing to do with the camera. I'll have to take photos of the rest of my fish tomorrow before feeding when they are all lively and begging for attention/food. Here's the best I could get of these guys:

The male






The female





Their Humble Abode, the cool whip container is half full of peat moss in an attempt to keep them from getting the peat all over the tank...as you can see this was in vain.





Jon
________
Home made vaporizer


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 10, 2006)

err...killies=fluke bait for me. (ducks)


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, *I* like them!


----------



## Park Bear (Jun 14, 2006)

feed them a lot and they will lay a bunch of eggs....it looks like you have a good setup


----------

